# Rabbits enjoying the garden *Pic Heavy*



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My OH has just brought himself a Digital SLR Camera, and I said he had to take pictures of the rabbits. I wanted binky shot, never managed to get one because my camera is too slow! Well I have binky shots and more 


















































































More to follow......


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Love the binky shots! Its hard getting shots because you never know when they are gonna spaz out :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Awwww, great pics 

Ya know I have to double take every time I see pics of Gypsy and Marley :lol::lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Awwww, great pics
> 
> Ya know I have to double take every time I see pics of Gypsy and Marley :lol::lol:


Lol, do you think I've stolen yours 
Honest they are mine, and I'm not sure I could deal with any more nethies! Although Bluey could come here to live with mine, he wouldnt know the difference 

*Heidi*


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I have that solar powered light! My buns like to dig it out and toss it around 

Great pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Lol, do you think I've stolen yours
> Honest they are mine, and I'm not sure I could deal with any more nethies! Although Bluey could come here to live with mine, he wouldnt know the difference
> 
> *Heidi*


:nono: keep your hands of the Bluey, Zooty makes a very good guard bunny LOL


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

They are amazing pics, you have super cute bunnies, can I steal one?!!

I loooove the 4th pic in the first lot of pics, bunny looks like he's a helicopter taking off


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> They are amazing pics, you have super cute bunnies, can I steal one?!!
> 
> I loooove the 4th pic in the first lot of pics, bunny looks like he's a helicopter taking off


Afraid not! The guinea pigs are the alarm system, which wakes up the GSD who will bring you a beheaded toy! But they are super cute! 

*Heidi*


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbup: Lovely pics from your OH's new camera, they are great shots of very happy bunnies.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> :thumbup: Lovely pics from your OH's new camera, they are great shots of very happy bunnies.


Thankyou  I'm happy to have binky shots finally!

*Heidi*


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Awz, happy bunnies.  They're completely gorgeous, bless their little beanie bums.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

aww they look realy happy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awwwwww happy bunnehs!!!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys they really are a happy bunch  They tend to just chill when they are in the shed and run, with the occasional mad moment but when I let them in the garden they go nuts! 
I has some videos that have me in stitches but photobucket wont upload them, did 2% in half hour!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so lovely to see I can never get action shots either I'll have to invest in a new camera. Have to say Mclaren is showing her age tho


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> so lovely to see I can never get action shots either I'll have to invest in a new camera. Have to say Mclaren is showing her age tho


I sometimes think he is but then he is the one who comes out to greet me everyday and binkys back into the shed when I say "come on out my way!" He is 5 1/2 roughly now, I think Rascal is actually older even tho I havn't had him so long because he was estimated at 2 yrs when I got him.

*Heidi*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great photos, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## alster (Apr 21, 2011)

So cute - it's lovely to see pet rabbits with so much freedom! I let my two out for a couple of hours tonight... They're obsessed with feet - when they see me in flip-flops they come running up and start sniffing my toes!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys 
Alster, they all have their little quirks dont they  I don't wear flip flops so I dunno what mine would make of feet that wernt in trainers!

*Heidi*


----------

